# Looking for a new place for my horse (a rant).



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bennett said:


> I was up front and completely honest with them about my needs and about my horse's issues. I explained that I am not interested in showing and that my horse does have some behavioral quirks. I explained in exactly what ways I'm a pain-in-the-***-boarder and everything seemed to be going alright and they seemed excited about having me.


These are the red flags to me, not your weight. You admitted up front that you had a difficult horse, and you can be a PITA. 

They probably thought it over, and decided they didn't want someone whose horse as well as themselves appear to be high maintenance.

You obviously have a chip on your shoulder about your weight, for you to jump to the least obvious reason for why they wouldn't want to take your money.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I'm lucky to have my horses in my back yard. It's hard to believe that people would be so immature to turn down a good boarder because of their weight. Here's to hoping you find something soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> These are the red flags to me, not your weight. You admitted up front that you had a difficult horse, and you can be a PITA.
> 
> They probably thought it over, and decided they didn't want someone whose horse as well as themselves appear to be high maintenance.
> 
> You obviously have a chip on your shoulder about your weight, for you to jump to the least obvious reason for why they wouldn't want to take your money.


Actually, I was explaining to the trainer where we were and what we were looking for when it comes to taking lessons. Her specialty is dealing with trouble horses and she has five or so on the property with similar issues to the ones I described. 

My PITA quirk as a boarder is being mildly anal about knowing where my horse is and not showing up at the facility and not being able to find him as well as insisting that if the vet is called for my horse I receive a phone call as well. Being that this is supposed to be a full care facility neither of those things are at all over the top. 

The comments they made about my weight, such as "is your horse stocky enough to carry you?" and "did you know any extra weight on a horses back can cause serious problems?" were much more in line with reasons they wouldn't let me board there. 

Thanks for your comment though.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Where are you? Maybe someone on here has a suggestion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm looking for a place in or near Greeley colorado.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

How large are these places that you can't find your horse? I've never not been able to find mine when I boarded him and the BO rotated turnouts based on horses medical conditions, weather, footing and whatnot so he generally was never in the same place 2 days in a row. 

I also can't imagine a facility that *wouldn't* notify you of your horse needing a Vet. I was always notified if for no other reason than they wanted me to haul my butt on down to the barn and spend MY time waiting for the Vet, then holding my horse and then paying the bill!!

How far from Greeley are you willing to travel? There's a nice facility in Loveland I know of. 

An awesome one in Ft Collins but no indoor. 

I'm not very familiar with places in Greeley.... Ft Collins, Loveland and Wellington yes.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

Delfina, 

I've been at places where the vet was called for an emergency and I wasn't notified until a full twenty four hours later.

As for size, this particular property was a half a mile by a mile.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I worked at a large barn 80+ acres, with 20 some different pens and the BO was always switching where peoples horses were. It was a pain cuz the owners would come to me when they couldn't find their horses. I would then have to explain where it was or go get them myself and endure the questions.on why the horses weren't in the other pen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you thought about calling them and asking why? I sure would be, but I'm kind of blunt, direct (whatever other adjectives could go here) like that though. But the way I see it, is I can lose weight, can they fix being a stupid ****? Like Ron White says, you can't fix stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

